
Apply HN: Eva, an AI Chatbot to 'Make Banking Great Again' - faisalkhalid80
Wanted to introduce you to Eva, an AI chatbot that  aims to ‘Make Banking Great Again!.’<p>Here’s the website:  <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talktoeva.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;talktoeva.com</a><p>Eva is an AI chatbot that we have built to make it easier for people to understand banking products. So, kind of like ‘Siri’ for finance.<p>Problem: The problem we’re solving is that its just impossible to understand the stuff thats written on banks websites.<p>Banks use complex terms, thick language and jargon that only they get. And this keeps a lot of people away from buying their products. This is just a guess, but we think that if people actually understood how bank products worked, they might actually buy a LOT more of them! Because if you understand something, you trust it more (or less, in some rare cases I guess).<p>Solution: We solve this problem through our Ai chatbot, which explains stuff just as a human would. The chatbot can be used for 3 things:  1. getting information (find me the best mortgage, for example), 2. understanding stuff (whats an APR? explain it to me), or 3. getting jokes (tell me a joke!).<p>The Team: there are 2 of us, me, I’m a Harvard College graduate who moved to the UK from the US a few years back. I&#x27;ve spent 10 years in financial services (corporate banking, M&amp;A, and then as an investor in banks). My co-founder, Steve, is just finishing up at Imperial College and he has built the prototype (he actually built his own natural language processor).<p>Although we are planning to launch this as a standalone app (thereby being able to generate revenues through affiliate fees), we think there could be a bigger opportunity to become the de facto &#x27;chatbot&#x27; that lives on every banking website.<p>Why YC: We&#x27;ve been working on this about 6 months now.. YC would be great for us as we feel we could benefit form learning from the experiences of people who have built successful startups, and also just from the money, which would allow us to do this full time.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
How is this an advantage over a person actually going into a branch and
talking with a banker?

~~~
faisalkhalid80
Its much easier than going to a branch. No one goes to branches any more
because its such a waste of time.

~~~
Geekette
That's an overly blanket statement. Contact need depends on transaction: For
common needs like withdrawals and statement reviews, most find ATMs and online
banking convenient. But for occasional needs like loans and mortgages, many
want to speak with someone in person or by phone, often using a combination of
both, even when they understand the info on bank websites.

